# fuel leak



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

93 king cab v6
the fuel is leaking from the elbow on top of the fuel pump is there any way that can be fixed without buying a new fuel pump assembly


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not really... is it metal or plastic?


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

If its leaking you might as well go ahead and buy a new one man.Would suck if you were on the side of the road tryin to fix your fuel pump,like I was last week...


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

there metal


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can band-aid it with a fuel tank repair kit or with a rubber sleeve clamped over the bend, but in the end, thats all it is - a band-aid. 
replace it and save yourself some trouble and some walking.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

walking sux=( even with FMIC strapped to your chest and a turbo for a hat you dont get anywhere faster,on the contrary it slows you down =(


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try some j b weld...


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah i have a product called devcon its similar to jb weld im going to try it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this is going to end ugly.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just make sure when using the devcon that you put a pipe cleaner or like item in the affected line so you do not clog up the line ...


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

lol... yeah it probably will end ugly. im only doing it so the truck can pass a safety. As of right now ive replaced both front fenders all tie rods ball joints i have the box off to replace the fuel lines, hanger bearing and reweld the rear frame support (cross member) i just dont have the coin right now to replace that unit but once its safetied and on the road and have the money available i will for sure change it. actually have you guys ever changed the hanger bearing before i need a how to. i bought the haynes repair manual but it is a POS.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

is there enough room on the elbow to slip a piece of fuel line over it? you can then clamp both end. thats the way i would temp-fix it if it was mine.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

I still say dig deep into those pockets of yours and buy a new fuel pump,atleast look up aftermarket ones and consider what you will need to spend.Lol,i wonder if something like a walbro would even work on this application?I got my walbro fuel pump for $150...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can actually get a walbro for quite a bit cheaper than that.
i paid 90 shipped for my altima walbro.
Cold Air Intake, Body Kits, Turbo Kits, Auto Parts, Tires, Wheels, Car Audio
ask for steve.


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah the leak is directly behind the rubber hose, its a pin hole.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah but would a walbro work on his vehicle?I guess I dont see why not..I got my walbro fuel pump about 4 years ago when I turboed my KA,used it in all of my 240s and its still running strong.Came with a lifetime warranty too,if it ever screws up they just replace it. Asleep ,man I need a body kit.Nothin fancy man,just a cheap body kit,im talkin like $300.Does steve got the hookup?Gotta post a thread on it..looking to get my car sprayed soon.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

he might have some body kits. steve and i go back. we arent like best friends or anything, but he knows who i am. gotta tell him its asleepaltima from altimas.net for him to give you a discount.


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

i called nissan and they wanted $272 for a new sending unit then i called a local machine shop and they can reweld (braze) new elbow nipples on the sending unit on for $30 unreal


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

DONT EVER,EVER EVER EVER call Nissan again,unless you need to know a part number to order something from someplace else.Dealership = REDRUM!!


----------

